# New Halo BH-7, first 7 (56k go camping)



## militant_x (Jan 6, 2007)

The box, talk about excitement 







Opened only to reveal another box, excitement grows.






Finally! Halo BH-7 tbk! 







I bought the guitar on an impulse, the price being the main seller. The setup it came with was pretty bad, and havent taken the time to really fuss with it yet. The tunning was a bit off and the trem angle is pitched back. Once tuned, I checked the intonation and found it to be dead on for the all but the two lowest strings. Whats up with my pickup rings? They dont seem very in the center and have sit at odd angles.





















You can kinda see where the action lies, and the low B buzzes alot, the low E sometimes over some frets. With the trem angle fixed the strings will be a bit higher and this might go away... but I dont want even higher action! Focus on the high E, I think my hand was on the low B... because it looks low in this pic, it isnt.






The neck is pretty big, id say much more than the wizard 2. Which I played after buying this guitar when I went to buy a strap and stand for this guitar. But it's neck through and the guitar has a pretty nice sound. Even not plugged in the guitar rings pretty loudly. The fret work is pretty sloppy on the ends. Theres also some kind of small dent at the end of the fretboard after the 24th fret. Right not im having some trouble playing it. I will give it more time, it may be that I just need to adapt, but right now I find it very hard to shred on. I didnt realize how much I must be relying on jumbo frets because these medium ones really force proper technique on you. If my finger isnt all the way toward the fretwire, say, if its in the middle of the fret the note isnt clean. Ive been spoiled by the super thing super wizard rg570 with its jumbo fretwire. In general though Ive noticed I have to use a lot more finger pressure to fret a note cleanly. Some strings have rust spots on them right out of the box.






The finish is realllllly nice and the grain in the wood shines through nicely. Ignore my smudges.
















The guitar is built pretty solid, or I would think so because its a little heavy and the neck is gigantic. However the second I started using the trem I heard creaks and groans, which surprised the heck out of me. The pickups sound alright, ill upload some sound bites and maybe a clip or two along with neck dimensions later on. Overall I think for the price I paid it was a good deal but I did expect better mainly because of the guitars non sale list price. Ohh and the lower horn doesn't get in the way of playing at all. 

and just because this guitar has shown me just how much I love the wizard neck (albeit in six string form) my really beatup and dirty rg570.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 6, 2007)

^

Images / links are not working.



Oh yes, they do now.


----------



## Makelele (Jan 6, 2007)

Ah, they work now.
Nice guitar, man!


----------



## huber (Jan 6, 2007)

I have one of those coming soon too. My main 7 (and only 7 hah) is a Halo so I think I'll be used to the way it feels. Nice pics man you got me all excited for mine.


----------



## Oguz286 (Jan 6, 2007)

It looks verrrry nice to say the least! The body (the dark part) looks a bit like my guitars body, it's a very nice effect when someone looks at the body thinking it's just black, when it's actually transparent


----------



## Scott (Jan 6, 2007)

Did you have a look in the trem cavity yet? If it creeks, then the springs are probably rusted to hell.


----------



## Edroz (Jan 6, 2007)

or if it's like the agile interceptor i had to send back where the springs were grinding against the wood from an improperly routed tremolo cavity.


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes (Jan 6, 2007)

i dont know why but that lower horn completely ruins it for me and makes the whole guitar look bad


----------



## starsnuffer (Jan 6, 2007)

Any idea where these are actually made?

The main office for Halo is close to me. My lead guitarist and I visited way back discussing endorsement stuff but we came away unimpressed. They were just making 6 strings though so I was pretty uninterested the whole time.

I'd like to hear more about the construction and the quality issues.

-W


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 6, 2007)

Throw some EMGs in there, then you won't have to worry about weirdly angled pickups, heh.


----------



## Mark. A (Jan 6, 2007)

That's pretty lame about all those issues, they keep on popping up with Halo guitars.

It's a shame because with the new shape he has brought out, if they are not top quality, it's a waste of an awesome looking instrument.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 6, 2007)

Congrats, welcome to the 7 world!

Nice guita, but i see a thing, it's a left body with all right accesories?... Joking.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 6, 2007)

Dropped2C said:


> *I'm endorsed by halo*. waylon's a cool dude and all, but i noticed on the ones i was sent they had small mionr issues like a little fretwork needed. or a loose solder joint. nevertheless they are good bang for your buck guitars.



Then why is your main a Schecter?


----------



## skinhead (Jan 6, 2007)

^ yeah, that's the fisrt i read man!

Maybe you like more the Schecter, but come on, you'r endorsed by Halo, so put that guitar for main seven (IMO).


----------



## THE VILE (Jan 6, 2007)

I have an acquaintance who is endorsed by halo and he hasn't had a single issue with his guitars.


----------



## NDG (Jan 6, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Throw some EMGs in there, then you won't have to worry about weirdly angled pickups, heh.



I might do that when mine comes.


----------



## darren (Jan 6, 2007)

There are some older reviews from when the BH-7 first came out, and there are fit-and-finish issues that are not entirely unexpected on a guitar in this price range. 

Considering it's a neck-thru with what appears to be fairly little neck angle in relation to the body, the pickups really should be in flat rings and not slanted ones. I believe one of the reviews here even pointed out that it was a playability issue.

But like i said, it's not entirely unexpected, and for the price of the guitars, you can do a few minor fixes and have a pretty good guitar for the money.

It's unreasonable to compare a fresh-out-of-the-box Halo to one that's being played by someone with an endorsement deal. I would imagine that a Halo artist's guitar has either been entirely built in their custom shop, or has at the very least had a thorough setup done before shipping it out.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 6, 2007)

^ So if they give me free and pirce cuts, i use them, that's my point.


----------



## Scott (Jan 6, 2007)

Dude, he uses his halo guitar(s)

His contract just specifies that he doesn't have to use _only_ halo guitars.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice. Your first 7 too. Congrats!


----------



## Jerich (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzizvl4jfn0

here is Tony shredding on one of these.....old posts neVer Die!!!


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2007)

Someone (Waylon?) needs to step up and explain Halo's terrible quality control. You're not the first person that I've talked to that's recieved a brand new guitar with completely obvious flaws, like your pickup rings. A friend of mine picked up a lefty, and it came with a fucking right handed nut on it. 

Whoever is putting these things together needs to be fired. 

Congrats all the same.


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 23, 2007)

Personally, I don't think they even look at the things unless it's going to an endorsee. Right from the factory to you, with a few stops in between where it sits in it's box.

There are far too many easily spotted problems for anyone to be looking these over.


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 23, 2007)

Stevens Creek?! Thats just down the freeway!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 23, 2007)

I think a lot of the Korean guitars are that way--they basically go right out of the Samick factory to you, and the company whose name is on the guitar never sees it. Schecter is an exception that way, since they do setup/fret dressing on the Korean guitars at the California shop. Which is why the Korean Schecters play so well for the money. I obviously have no idea what Halo does. The lower horn on the BH7 is a turn-off for me, plus I don't want the extended scale.


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Personally, I don't think they even look at the things unless it's going to an endorsee. Right from the factory to you, with a few stops in between where it sits in it's box.
> 
> There are far too many easily spotted problems for anyone to be looking these over.



Honestly, I'd return that thing and get my money back. New guitars are nice, and should be nice right out of the box. If you're buying a brand new axe, it should not be a disappointment when you pull it out of the packaging.


----------



## noodles (Mar 23, 2007)

Man, if I pulled a guitar out of the box with the pickups and just thrown on any old way, I would pack it back up and send it back. There is simply no excuse for that.


----------



## W4D (Mar 26, 2007)

Chris said:


> Someone (Waylon?) needs to step up and explain Halo's terrible quality control. You're not the first person that I've talked to that's recieved a brand new guitar with completely obvious flaws, like your pickup rings. A friend of mine picked up a lefty, and it came with a fucking right handed nut on it.
> 
> Whoever is putting these things together needs to be fired.
> 
> Congrats all the same.



First of alllets set a few things clear about this guitar and possibly some others that were bought from a "*BLOW OUT*".

If I recall correctly. This guitar was part of a BLOW OUT on this series and other series guitars. These guitar were mentioned to have some flaws and was sold at a seriously LOW price. I believe like two hundred something including shipping.

And even though it had flaws we still honored the 7 day return policy that we offered with teh non-flawed guitars. 

It seems he liked it enough not to send it back to us for his money back.

*Question?* Why we had a blow out on certain overseas models?

*Answer.* Well as you can see we had a problem with QC.

*Question?* What did we do about it?

*Answer.* Me and my business partner flew overseas and bought an old school building. Gutted it. Turned it into an OFFICIAL HALO FACTORY. I flew in two close personal friends that have been making guitars for many years and they trade off living there, and making sure everything is built to specs. Also we hired some of teh TOP builders from Korea and Japan to build our NEW over seas models.

*Chris if you would like to see one and review one of these new ones I would be more than happy to send you one. With a call tage for it to be returned after your review.*

*AS STATED THIS GUITAR YOU ARE LOOKING AT WAS BOUGHT FOR A LOW PRICE AND WAS A ENVENTORY BLOW OUT CLOSING THIS SERIES OF THAT PRODUCTION. HE DID HAVE THE OPTION TO CALL US AND ASK FOR A RETURN TAG AND GET A REFUND FOR HIS PURCHASE. HE DID NOT DO THAT.*

AS OF DECEMBER 2006 THE NEW FACTORY OVER SEAS HAS BEEN UP AND RUNNING AND WE HAVE HAD NO PROBLEMS WITH ANYTHING FROM THE NEW FACTORY.

WE ARE NOW USING BETTIER MATERIALS, PARTS, AND ELECTRONICS.

*ALL BODIES ARE MAHOGANY, MOST NECKS ARE MAHOGANY, ALL ELECTRONICS ARE MADE IN-HOUSE AND ARE VIRTUALLY NOISELESS, ALL GUITARS HAVE A LIFETIME WARRANTY ON HARDWARE AND ELECTRONICS. AND AS USUAL ALL GUITARS BOUGHT THAT ARE STANDARD NOT CUSTOM HAVE A 7 DAY RETURN OPTION. YOU MUST CALL US AND LET US KNOW WHAT IS UP AND WHY YOU ASKING FOR A REFUND. SINCE THE NEW GUITAR FACTORY NONE OF OUR GUITARS HAVE BEEN SENT BACK FOR A REFUND.*






Chris said:


> Honestly, I'd return that thing and get my money back. New guitars are nice, and should be nice right out of the box. If you're buying a brand new axe, it should not be a disappointment when you pull it out of the packaging.



He had the option to return it with in seven days of getting teh guitar. Even though it was a BLOW OUT guitar and we told everyone that they had flaws.



B Lopez said:


> Stevens Creek?! Thats just down the freeway!



Come on over and check out what we have.



noodles said:


> Man, if I pulled a guitar out of the box with the pickups and just thrown on any old way, I would pack it back up and send it back. There is simply no excuse for that.



He had the option to send it back, and it was mentioned that the guitar had flaws before he bought the enventory blow out version.



militant_x said:


> The box, talk about excitement
> 
> Opened only to reveal another box, excitement grows.
> 
> ...




What I got out of his review on a B-STOCK , ENVENTORY CLEARENCE, OVERSEAS OLD FACTORY HALO.

* Bought as impulse cause the price was extremly low (Since it was a blow out and an eventory clean up of b stock flawed guitars).

*After tuning it up the intonationw as dead on on all strings except two low strings. (hmm I would expect even a bit worse since it came from across the USA in shipping)

*Pick Up rings off centered. As stated above these guitars had some flaws, and was memntioned on purchase.

*Everyone who purchased a blow out guitar had an option to have it set up from us if they wanted it does not say on his invoice to set it up. (So his guitar is not set up perfect) Hince the buzzing and action

*Fret work sloppy. (Yes it was and as we told everyone it was seconds and these all had flaws that is why they paid a very low price. ALSO EVERYONE HAD THE CHOICE TO SEND BACK FOR A REFUND. WHICH HE DID NOT WANT TO DO.

*He was not used to playing with medium frets. So he has to work on his technique more.

*Lower horn did not get in the way

*Finsih is very nice

*Guitar built solid.

*Overall he thinks he got a great deal for the price he paid it was a good deal, but I he expect better mainly because of the guitars non blowout sale list price (The standard ones were not full of flaws as mentioned in the sale to everyone).


----------



## W4D (Mar 26, 2007)

Any other questions?


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 26, 2007)

Hmm.... I don't remember anything about flaws in your ads about these here on ss.org.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=19624

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=18913

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=11969


----------



## W4D (Mar 26, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Hmm.... I don't remember anything about flaws in your ads about these here on ss.org.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=19624
> 
> ...



When you call up. Our staff talked to the people about them. Also we offer the money back to make sure that when they got them *IF* something was not mentioned that they would be happy and get the money back.


----------



## Firebeard (Mar 26, 2007)

Not to add fuel to the fire, but no factory second stamp?


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 26, 2007)

W4D said:


> When you call up our staff talked to the people about them. Also we offer teh money back to make sure that when they got them *IF* something was not mentioned that they would be happy and get the money back.



i was gonna avoid saying this cause i didn't want to argue but... 
would you buy a guitar on ebay if the guy had a stock picture and said "Has minor damage" on it and didnt explain anything else? or better yet, had a stock pic up, and didn't say anything about damages -- and when it got to your house, it was messed up? Wouldn't you be upset? Return policy aside -- thats nondisclosure.


----------



## W4D (Mar 26, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> i was gonna avoid saying this cause i didn't want to argue but...
> would you buy a guitar on ebay if the guy had a stock picture and said "Has minor damage" on it and didnt explain anything else? or better yet, had a stock pic up, and didn't say anything about damages -- and when it got to your house, it was messed up? Wouldn't you be upset? Return policy aside -- thats nondisclosure.



We offered photos of the guitars we were sending to them. We also talked about the flaws to them on the phone.

This was not ebay so I did not take photo of everyone and post them. *We did offer photos if they wanted them.*

I see now why most other companies just trash them and cut them and get rid of them.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 26, 2007)

You didn't mention any of it in the ad though, thats my point -- it's nondisclosure. Neither of the buyers here mentioned anything about being told about flaws. If you did, they sure did seem disappointed about something they already knew about.

I realize its not ebay, i was citing ebay as an example. You wouldnt be pissed if you got a guitar that wasn't in the described condition?


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 26, 2007)

W4D said:


> When you call up. Our staff talked to the people about them. Also we offer the money back to make sure that when they got them *IF* something was not mentioned that they would be happy and get the money back.



What about people who ordered guitars using your online checkout and never talked to a person on the phone? 

Nevermind that right after I returned my PTVII you added a caption to the site for that model stating: "All sales are final, no returns."


----------



## W4D (Mar 26, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> What about people who ordered guitars using your online checkout and never talked to a person on the phone?
> 
> Nevermind that right after I returned my PTVII you added a caption to the site for that model stating: "All sales are final, no returns."



I do not see that on the site. Or on this website. I do not recall typing that. You did return yours , right? Did you get your money back?


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 26, 2007)

W4D said:


> I do not see that on the site. Or on this website. I do not recall typing that. You did return yours , right? Did you get your money back?



There's that non-disclosure thing coming into play again...


----------



## W4D (Mar 26, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> There's that non-disclosure thing coming into play again...



Dude.

Tell you what, do not worry. 

*I WILL NOT POST ANY SALES ON THIS SITE IN THE FUTURE FOR B - STOCK OR SECOND GUITARS WITH MINOR FLAWS.*

*ALTHOUGH ON ANY STANDARD HALO GUITAR I WILL STILL OFFER A 20% DISCOUNT FOR SEVEN STRING .ORG MEMBERS AS I STATED EARLIER THIS YEAR. *


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 26, 2007)

I dont think people will mind if you do, if you put in the ad that its got minor damage or is b-stock.


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow - didnt realize this was happening with Halo.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 26, 2007)

W4D said:


> Dude.
> 
> Tell you what, do not worry.
> 
> ...



Waylon.  You're a nice guy. That 20 % off offer is very generous of you. I think you have explained the situation well!


----------



## W4D (Mar 26, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Wow - didnt realize this was happening with Halo.



What THIS. 

(meaning you did not know we got rid of our B-Stock guitars, or the fact that we opened up a new factory that is american ran; over seas.)


----------



## W4D (Mar 26, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> Waylon.  You're a nice guy. That 20 % off offer is very generous of you. I think you have explained the situation well!



thanks and thanks


----------



## Drew (Mar 26, 2007)

W4D said:


> Dude.
> 
> Tell you what, do not worry.
> 
> ...



Waylon, while admittedly part of the problem here was that the guitars had obvious defects in their craftsmanship, I do feel you've explained that reasonably well. I also laud you for taking steps to remedy the problem. 

The bigger issue, however, is that these guitars weren't advertised as having defects or being "factory seconds" or anything. Rather, you advertised them here as being blown out because the models were being discontinued - technically true, but no mention of the fact that massive QC issues were what drove them to be discontinued was made. That's I think what the issue is, not that you were selling factory seconds, but that the people here who bought them clearly had no idea that what they were getting wasn't an A-stock guitar. I think that's really what needs to be explained here.

Either way, thank you for taking time to explain what's going on here.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 26, 2007)

Drew said:


> Waylon, while admittedly part of the problem here was that the guitars had obvious defects in their craftsmanship, I do feel you've explained that reasonably well. I also laud you for taking steps to remedy the problem.
> 
> The bigger issue, however, is that these guitars weren't advertised as having defects or being "factory seconds" or anything. Rather, you advertised them here as being blown out because the models were being discontinued - technically true, but no mention of the fact that massive QC issues were what drove them to be discontinued was made. That's I think what the issue is, not that you were selling factory seconds, but that the people here who bought them clearly had no idea that what they were getting wasn't an A-stock guitar. I think that's really what needs to be explained here.
> 
> Either way, thank you for taking time to explain what's going on here.



Exactly. thats what i was trying to get at. well put, D.


----------



## W4D (Mar 26, 2007)

Drew said:


> Waylon, while admittedly part of the problem here was that the guitars had obvious defects in their craftsmanship, I do feel you've explained that reasonably well. I also laud you for taking steps to remedy the problem.
> 
> The bigger issue, however, is that these guitars weren't advertised as having defects or being "factory seconds" or anything. Rather, you advertised them here as being blown out because the models were being discontinued - technically true, but no mention of the fact that massive QC issues were what drove them to be discontinued was made. That's I think what the issue is, not that you were selling factory seconds, but that the people here who bought them clearly had no idea that what they were getting wasn't an A-stock guitar. I think that's really what needs to be explained here.
> 
> Either way, thank you for taking time to explain what's going on here.





Metal Ken said:


> Exactly. thats what i was trying to get at. well put, D.




*The pick up ring was off centered.* Other than that he had no real complaints!

He did not ask for a set up. (*So he did not get one*)
Hell the guitar was almost perfectly intonated, even after travelling across the united states.


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 26, 2007)

W4D said:


> What THIS.
> 
> (meaning you did not know we got rid of our B-Stock guitars, or the fact that we opened up a new factory that is american ran; over seas.)



Meaning the fact that the guitars were sold but never mentioned to be B-Stock and have QC problems.

I think however you have cleared it up though.


----------



## W4D (Mar 26, 2007)

djpharoah said:


> Meaning the fact that the guitars were sold but never mentioned to be B-Stock and have QC problems.
> 
> I think however you have cleared it up though.



More to it than meets the eye.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Mar 26, 2007)

if someone was to return a guitar would they have to cover shipping back?


----------



## W4D (Mar 26, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> if someone was to return a guitar would they have to cover shipping back?



Depends on the situation.


----------



## Scott (Mar 26, 2007)

Holy Hanna! 

Damn job getting in the way of keeping up with this..

Anyway, my guitar was a "Blow Out" guitar, but not labeled a B stock or a Damaged guitar. If you go to the original thread advertising it, I was sent a picture.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=11969
You probably wont remember it, and I no longer have it, but it was a picture of the guitar hanging on a wall mount, I believe next to a righty equivalent. The picture was a decent distance away, resulting in the damage not being visable. We never talked on the phone for the order. It was all done right quick through PM's. I wasn't told about any damage, or the guitar being B stock. 'Blow Out' can be interpreted in many different ways. Leon's has a blowout every boxing day. Doesn't mean they are just trying to move the B stock couches.


----------



## Scott (Mar 26, 2007)

Also, now that Waylon is commenting on the guitars, i'd like to say that I hold no grudges, nor have I ever since buying the guitar. The guitar didn't meet my expectations, but you're still one of the most lefty friendly sons of a bitches out there, and I respect what you're doing.


----------



## W4D (Mar 26, 2007)

Scott said:


> Holy Hanna!
> 
> Damn job getting in the way of keeping up with this..
> 
> ...




Dude sorry you were un happy with what you got. Did you send it back to us or ask for a refund.


----------



## Chris (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for speaking up, Waylon. 

This is the V in question that wasn't listed as B-Stock.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=25248


----------



## W4D (Mar 26, 2007)

Scott said:


> Also, now that Waylon is commenting on the guitars, i'd like to say that I hold no grudges, nor have I ever since buying the guitar. The guitar didn't meet my expectations, but you're still one of the most lefty friendly sons of a bitches out there, and I respect what you're doing.



No worries. Like I said Halo will refrain from posting any blow out sales or anything that will have the possibility of being confused.

But I will always respect the 20% dicount for members.

All of our over seas guitars have changed factories to one that we own and control everything. No third party making anything. It is to my knowing the only american ran guitar factory over there.

My goal in doing this was to be able to guarentee the Quality of my over seas stuff *personally*. Either myself or my business partner goes over to the factory once every month/month an a half to check on everything. As well as having my american luthiers running the place.


----------



## W4D (Mar 26, 2007)

Chris said:


> Thanks for speaking up, Waylon.
> 
> This is the V in question that wasn't listed as B-Stock.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=25248



Why wouldn't I speak up. I always do.

Let me know when you are ready to do a review of a new over seas guitar. If you wanna.


----------



## Scott (Mar 26, 2007)

W4D said:


> Dude sorry you were un happy with what you got. Did you send it back to us or ask for a refund.



No, I didn't send it back. The link to your site advertising them said "No refunds" I believe. And I felt that if I could get a refund, it wouldn't be really worth it, figuring i'd have to pay for shipping it back, and the majority of the money I spent on the guitar went towards UPS.

I replaced the nut with a lefty one, set it up best I could, and resold it a la ebay.


----------



## W4D (Mar 26, 2007)

Scott said:


> No, I didn't send it back. The link to your site advertising them said "No refunds" I believe. And I felt that if I could get a refund, it wouldn't be really worth it, figuring i'd have to pay for shipping it back, and the majority of the money I spent on the guitar went towards UPS.
> 
> I replaced the nut with a lefty one, set it up best I could, and resold it a la ebay.



Dig it.

Just so you know I would have taken care of you.


----------



## Scott (Mar 26, 2007)

I know that now. At the time I thought it wasn't worth pursuing. 

Either way, i'm cool with it.


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 26, 2007)

W4D said:


> Come on over and check out what we have.



I think I may one day, if ya have one of those 8-stringers I could try


----------



## Digital Black (Mar 26, 2007)

I guess we just have to wait for anybody else who might have a question..


----------



## W4D (Mar 26, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> I think I may one day, if ya have one of those 8-stringers I could try



i have one here. I am wiring up teh emg's today


----------



## W4D (Mar 26, 2007)

Digital Black said:


> I guess we just have to wait for anybody else who might have a question..



Guess so...


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Mar 26, 2007)

If you need someone to review the Hellfire, I'll gladly do it 

Thanks for showing up and explaining everything. I almost didn't want to consider a Halo anymore for a future acquisition. Actually I'd completely forgotten about them TBH. You should post more often


----------



## W4D (Mar 26, 2007)

ibzrg1570 said:


> If you need someone to review the Hellfire, I'll gladly do it
> 
> Thanks for showing up and explaining everything. I almost didn't want to consider a Halo anymore for a future acquisition. Actually I'd completely forgotten about them TBH. You should post more often



Well i post as often as I can.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 26, 2007)

W4D said:


> Well i post as often as I can.



And check your PMs... You've got at least one, from me.


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 26, 2007)

checked out the site, like them a lot. two questions, how many pieces of wood are the bodies and are the custom shop ones from korea?


----------



## W4D (Mar 26, 2007)

Necky379 said:


> checked out the site, like them a lot. two questions, how many pieces of wood are the bodies and are the custom shop ones from korea?



Bodies

One piece of wood.

Custom shop from the US one of the three locations (Houston, Tx/Santa Cruz, Ca/North Hollywood, Ca.)


----------



## W4D (Mar 26, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> And check your PMs... You've got at least one, from me.



will do


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 27, 2007)

W4D said:


> I do not see that on the site. Or on this website. I do not recall typing that. You did return yours , right? Did you get your money back?



Considering this was in July/August 2006 so it's not going to be on the site anymore.  

I wish I'd sold the guitar on Ebay, like Scott did, because sending it back cost me more money, and since your company only refunded the cost of the guitar I ended up out $100 in shipping on what I considered to be a piece of trash. Nevermind that it took almost a month after the guitar was back in your hands before the refund was in mine. The Post Office is slow, but postmarks don't lie.

I did not keep any emails or anything related to this after I got the check deposited. I feel like the entire thing was a mistake on my part, ordering a guitar sight-unseen from a company with no national distribution.


----------



## Scott (Mar 27, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> I wish I'd sold the guitar on Ebay, like Scott did, because sending it back cost me more money, and since your company only refunded the cost of the guitar I ended up out $100 in shipping



The main reason why I didn't send it back. Think of the cost from Canada! (The coffin case was huge! knocked everything off the table in my room when I was trying to put the box on my bed.)


----------



## militant_x (Mar 27, 2007)

wow, I havent been active in this thread at all. I had no idea I was buying a B-stock flawed guitar, that definetly was never disclosed. Also, on the phone I was told the neck was wizard like, I dont see how this is accurate. Finally, a few weeks ago the neck pickup gave out. No sound from it at all. I didnt send it back mainly cause I am a very busy person. I wasnt entirely dis satisfied, it was dirt cheap. But now im feeling more and more cheated, this claim about it being sold as a flawed guitar is a total LIE. At worst deception, At best... a misunderstanding.

ok Ive calmed down a bit. I considered returning it, but found that to be a hassel. Also I figured I would be out the shipping, which is a considerable number compared to the price of the instrument. What needs to be cleared up is that I bought the guitar over the phone and paid via online. 

I was never told it was a flawed guitar. I was never offered to see any pictures. I was never offered to have the guitar setup. And I wasnt bitter when I got it. I was disappointed, I was really disapointed when the neck pickup cut out with not even a few hours of play on it. I have no desire to show it to friends. It would require me to go through explaining why a brand new guitar isnt working. Needless to say I wont be buying another Halo.

I will probably fix the wiring issue with the pickup and sell the guitar online once school ends (im assuming a refund is out of the question at the moment, or is there a warranty? ). Till then im saving up for an Ibanez. At the sale price, I can accept this as one of those "lesson learned" kinda things... where I tax myself for being stupid. You know, if its too good to be true... but dont believe that there was any disclosure. Thats just not true.

Yet another update. 

I just realized ive had a PM from W4D for a few days, he atleast seems commited to following up on his sales. Asked me how I was doing and how I liked the guitar. 

I dont mean to call anyone a liar, there must be some misunderstanding because the guitar was never never advertised as B stock.


----------



## RXTN (Mar 28, 2007)

looks awesom!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Mar 31, 2007)

militant_x said:


>



Is it just me, or is that lower horn just really silly? It looks like it would really get in the way.


----------



## OzzyC (Mar 31, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> Is it just me, or is that lower horn just really silly? It looks like it would really get in the way.



I thought it was so they could do lefties and righties on the same machine without changing anything.  I don't really like it either, just not my thing.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Mar 31, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I thought it was so they could do lefties and righties on the same machine without changing anything.  I don't really like it either, just not my thing.



That wouldn't make sense, because the lower horn is even longer than the upper one.


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Mar 31, 2007)

Its modeled after the jackson demon the lower horn is longer than that of the top one, yet the cut away is the same depth. (Some jackson's have a deeper cut if you have a knife cut on a carved body version.)
That halo version has been around for a while. You would probably pay a jackson dealer 28 percent off of a jackson qoute for the same thing -roughly 3000plus dollars. Don't know if the quality would match though..
Congrats on the sweet Guitar. I would love to have one just like that because it looks like the one I wanted jackson to make me.


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 31, 2007)

You could argue that they're both modelled after the Ibanez 540 PII 'cause that was out long before both of them,but i think the 540 PII is way nicer than this for sure.


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Mar 31, 2007)

Yes argumentively or perhaps so. 
Is the 540 PII a sevenstring model?
I have neverseen Jackson demons being produced as a line model but only as a custom. And depending on options, customs can be extremely nice. I realy don't know about halo-s. except I have heard they generaly need to be sorted through and setup or a fretdress. I have seen the custom carving work they do and it is absolutely amazing! With several distinct stylus. Very gothic and very 'aliens'.3-D artwork isn't like most other novice funky looking carvings you may have seen from another guitar company. I believe it is this they are most likely- 'better' known for.


----------



## Scott (Mar 31, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I thought it was so they could do lefties and righties on the same machine without changing anything.







But yeah, it's based off of the Ibanez 540blahblah model. Never was a fan of the ibanez one either.


----------

